# Hymer Mattress



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Silly Question Time !.

We have a 2008 B544SL - the mattress on the drop down bed lifts at the outside edge when in use.

The question is - which way up should the mattress be??

When we collected the van the mattress had the all round zip at the top?

If you have a 2007/2008 model would you mind checking how yours is please? - Thanks

The handbook does not show this clearly.

Happy Travels


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Hymie,

Have a 2007 model, it is stored in a building a couple of miles away and I can't remember which way up the mattress is. However, it does not lift as you describe when in use.

Will have a look tomorrow and let you know which way up it is, unless someone else comes along this evening.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Hymie, although we have an old 534 it's possible that Hymer have always used the same method. So for what it is worth, our mattress has the zip on the bottom and nearest the windscreen, my good lady also says that the mattress sides taper slightly so it 'wedges in to the space 

regards 

Mike & Brenda


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Hymie,

The zip on my mattress is to the top with the Hymer label on the mattress on the top towards the offside of the vehicle. As the bed is shaped to match the curve of the front of the motorhome is it possible that you have it the wrong way round?

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Mike


----------

